# Boxing butts



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright id like to know how everyone runs there butts with the box. ive done it a couple different but id like to know which ways best or works better for everyone


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

i'm never a big fan of boxing butts, but when i do it...

box both sides of the joint. the paper will be slightly visible, then on the 12" run it right down the middle. i usually only do this if it's a shop or garage.


----------



## tricounty dwall (Apr 29, 2010)

ive done it like that and ive run down the middle and ran it 3 wide. but i never like how it turns out. i always still skim it by hand. but its still faster bedding it with the box. Thats why im asking bc i always have to skim it by hand.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

there are about 3 really good threads on this if you do a search. they even give a general idea of the box settings for each pass (remember that everyone's boxes are a little different)


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

ooops, hit repost on accident. disregard


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

i bridge mine out with my ten then run middle with 12 i chech them with a good straight knife before skimming if they need busted out again my 12 puts out alot of mud then i run those out on each side and down the middle by hand i know it seems like alot of work but they really turn out nice and about 4 or 5 ft wide on most houses i only have 3 or 4 bad butts like that i also pisscoat my butts by hanh for sanding purposes i know alot of drywallers who cant finish a flat butt joint and with my picky boss thats unacceptable he doesnt care how many coats are on them he wants them absolutly FLAT


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

tell your boss to fly a kite! LOL, NO butt is absolutely flat, H3LL might as well just plaster the place


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> tell your boss to fly a kite! LOL, NO butt is absolutely flat, H3LL might as well just plaster the place


bingo:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bull **** baffles brains every time, just keep them equal in size and appearance :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Smisner said it best...It's just mud on top of the board..:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Once down each side of the tape with my 10", then one down the middle with the 12". I more or less do exactly what wallrocker does. :thumbsup:

Here's a little preview.
This is the same job we taped using the Homax banjo.
http://youtu.be/m5pvaBFH4ow?hd=1


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Once down each side of the tape with my 10", then one down the middle with the 12". I more or less do exactly what wallrocker does. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a little preview.
> This is the same job we taped using the Homax banjo.
> http://youtu.be/m5pvaBFH4ow?hd=1


I'd have to say I was impressed with the video editing but not your job or the time it would take you to complete it. I could go into details but we all have are methods and you walk 3 times more floor miles then I do JS.

Good luck in your video editing career, you'd make more money do that then taping sorry

I make 3 times the money do the same job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I make 3 times the money do the same job.


WELL...no wonder your the happy taper!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I make 3 times the money do the same job.
> 
> 
> WELL...no wonder your the happy taper!!!


The full of sh!t taper :whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> I'd have to say I was impressed with the video editing but not your job or the time it would take you to complete it. I could go into details but we all have are methods and you walk 3 times more floor miles then I do JS.
> 
> Good luck in your video editing career, you'd make more money do that then taping sorry
> 
> I make 3 times the money do the same job.


:laughing:

Hey there, Mudstar. Back to stir the pot some more?


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

depends if it is residential or commercial work. Commercial 10 on each side with a little bit of the tape showing, fill in while tracing out. then repeat with 12 same way then skim a 3rd coat by hand. Mainly because the hanger wont hang properly on metal studs. We got some real tools for hangers, not all of them tho.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Goodluck in my video editing career? I do videos for the benefits of others who are willing to learn. I already have a career I am successful at, and thats drywalling & taping.
And am I more than content with the amount of money I make doing that.
But thanks for the comment on being impressed with my editing anyways! :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Once down each side of the tape with my 10", then one down the middle with the 12". I more or less do exactly what wallrocker does. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a little preview.
> This is the same job we taped using the Homax banjo.
> http://youtu.be/m5pvaBFH4ow?hd=1


I want to thank you PT, not for the video, but for not wearing painter pants in the vid:whistling2:

have you got a "T" shirt from Columbia tools yet ????????

I got a shirt from Columbia tools, and I don't own Columbia tools.








so I wonder why Columbia tools would send me a "T" shirt, but not you.

I know why,,, you could be a painter:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I want to thank you PT, not for the video, but for not wearing painter pants in the vid:whistling2:
> 
> have you got a "T" shirt from Columbia tools yet ????????
> 
> ...


Ya I received 2 shirts from Columbia in the mail two days ago. lol!
Me and Aaron have been working on some stuff together that i'll keep you guys posted on as we get into it a little further.
So ya, we have Columbia shirts and WallTool shirts as well.
And what's wrong with wearing painters pants!? Are they still called painters pants if im taping!? Why not taping pants!?
Im trying to find my online persona. Something that people can remember me by when they watch the videos...
Any tips for pants!?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im trying to find my online persona. Something that people can remember me by when they watch the videos...
> Any tips for pants!?


That hat oughta do it ! I think that hat ...:shutup::jester::no::yes::no:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

loose the hat:yes:


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya I received 2 shirts from Columbia in the mail two days ago. lol!
> Me and Aaron have been working on some stuff together that i'll keep you guys posted on as we get into it a little further.
> So ya, we have Columbia shirts and WallTool shirts as well.
> And what's wrong with wearing painters pants!? Are they still called painters pants if im taping!? Why not taping pants!?
> ...


 you,re going to need a pair of those white ,loose fitten,bib overalls ,then you.ll look like a real taping star.ha.ha really though,good luck with your promos


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Like these?:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2: All rights to photo held by Captaindrywall.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

> - And what's wrong with wearing painters pants??? ..
> Has a painter wearing painters pants ever been asked "are you a drywaller?" [no] .. The pigeon farmer works GREAT..thanks guys... at first it's :blink:,,but once they catch on..It's a belly laugh..
> 
> I thought you worked that hat in your boxing vid PT.:yes:
> ...


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im trying to find my online persona. Something that people can remember me by when they watch the videos...
> Any tips for pants!?


I tape completely butt nekkid whenever I am able... It is *VERY* liberating :thumbsup:

Could get your video's into a whole nother genre :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> That hat oughta do it ! I think that hat ...





Final touch drywall said:


> loose the hat





b said:


> you,re going to need a pair of those white ,loose fitten,bib overalls ,then you.ll look like a real taping star.ha.ha really though,good luck with your promos





gazman said:


> Like these? All rights to photo held by Captaindrywall.





moore said:


> > I thought you worked that hat in your boxing vid PT.
> > keep the hat bro..:thumbsup: I wear a green stocking cap this time of year. The wife says it looks sexy[that's why I wear it] A g/c told me recently ..that stocking cap is the ugliest hat Iv'e ever seen..I say ..if you paid me more money I could afford a decent hat..He says.. If ya cut your hair you would'nt need a hat ..I said ..I can't afford a hair cut...g/c walks walks away ,,and says..Moore your a trip...
> >
> > PT....I Do enjoy your vids ..keep em comin...pay no mind to mud star ..he's fightin for it just like the rest of us...or maybe not
> ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> loose the hat:yes:


 jealous!! cause your too old to pull it off!!!:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> jealous!! cause your too old to pull it off!!!:jester:


Haha! Good call Moore! You and I can still rock em!

Here check out this link!
We assembled my new camera jib today at work. It's pretty badass. For those of you who don't know what a camera jib is its more or less a giant crane that we can use to do awesome shots that without this tool are otherwise inhumanly possible to get. 
Now I didn't get it completely setup 100%, we had actual work to do as well. lol. But over all it was assemble properly, I just didn't have time to install the motorized electronics or LCD monitor on it. 
Ordinarily it has a pan and tilt feature so the camera can move side to side and up and down while were controlling the movement.
But like I said, I didn't have time to install it. But here's a basic idea of some of the shots we can achieve with this new feature.
It looks pretty cool until we ran into the cathedral. This is just an un-edited clip to show you guys whats to come. Im excited about it, so I couldn't wait.

http://youtu.be/oGCEuI8EoO4?hd=1


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow mudstar ,,, you must be reeeeally goood to **** on someone else job ,,, PT did a video to show how the flatboxes work for those who never had someone teach them . Its was well explain and he did not run to make sure the flatbox beginner learn. So next time if you don't have somethings interesting to say , just shut up and think before posting comments like that . If you'r that good , why don't you make a video to see how fast you are ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Wow mudstar ,,, you must be reeeeally goood to **** on someone else job ,,, PT did a video to show how the flatboxes work for those who never had someone teach them . Its was well explain and he did not run to make sure the flatbox beginner learn. So next time if you don't have somethings interesting to say , just shut up and think before posting comments like that . If you'r that good , why don't you make a video to see how fast you are ?


or show a pic of work ... and be praised or shot down ..I enjoy being shot down here at DWT ...Dosen't happen often cause you guys are too nice ..say what ya feel.. about a pic or vid ..were all big boys ...

since December 2010 I have completly changed my ways ..from how I was taught ..say what ya feel..It helps us all.. just don't be a ahole about it..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> or show a pic of work ... and be praised or shot down ..I enjoy being shot down here at DWT



Sweet!

MOORE YOU SUCK!!!:jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Get a hair cut moore:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Sweet!
> 
> MOORE YOU SUCK!!!:jester:


 I SAID !! don't be a a-hole about it...LOL!!!!!!!!!:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Get a hair cut moore:whistling2:


 AHH!!! I don't wanna!!!.....it cost like $10


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> AHH!!! I don't wanna!!!.....it cost like $10


Moore!? Moore? You still there buddy?! Where did you go!? :laughing:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

The hat reminds me of the New kids on the block... might be before your time,but it kinda fits you


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

chris said:


> The hat reminds me of the New kids on the block... might be before your time,but it kinda fits you


lol! It was before my time but Im a musician so I've listened to everything over the years. Maybe I should do a survey on here. lol! See what everyone thinks my look should be for the future videos. lol! Maybe i'll try all kind's of stuff. Maybe the next video i'll wear a suit and tie. :laughing:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Im gonna wear a funny hat next vid I shoot:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! It was before my time but Im a musician so I've listened to everything over the years. Maybe I should do a survey on here. lol! See what everyone thinks my look should be for the future videos. lol! Maybe i'll try all kind's of stuff. Maybe the next video i'll wear a suit and tie. :laughing:


Where a tuxedo:yes:

You can start every vid, and say I feel so comfortable using this tool, that I rented this tuxedo to demonstrate them .

Just don't spill any mud on it:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Moore!? Moore? You still there buddy?! Where did you go!? :laughing:
> View attachment 3699


 That's me in Canada..:yes:


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

moore said:


> jealous!! cause your too old to pull it off!!!:jester:


Nothing against gay people>>>but my cousin is gay & him & his buddies wear those hats.:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Nothing against gay people>>>but my cousin is gay & him & his buddies wear those hats.:whistling2:


 That's not funny.!:no:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Im trying to find my online persona. Something that people can remember me by when they watch the videos...
> Any tips for pants!?


If you want to be rememberedin the videos you might get some wardrobe ideas from Don Cherry. :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Philma Crevices said:


> I tape completely butt nekkid whenever I am able... It is *VERY* liberating :thumbsup:
> 
> Could get your video's into a whole nother genre :whistling2:


Oooooh I thay 
Be careful tho......there's a Scotsman lurking around here somewhere :shifty:

:jester:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Get a hair cut moore:whistling2:


And get a *real* job....
(George Thorogood)
:jester:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Oooooh I thay
> Be careful tho......there's a Scotsman lurking around hear somewhere :shifty:
> 
> :jester:


 Kiwi!! U speakin about me?? Callin me a ravin hoofter


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Kiwi!! U speakin about me?? Callin me a ravin hoofter


I think hes just saying we all know you dont wear any undies under that kilt , Never work under a scotsman on scaffold :jester:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Oooooh I thay
> Be careful tho......there's a Scotsman lurking around hear somewhere :shifty:
> 
> :jester:


 Och! Mibbie this is th' reason fur mah perversion, ah dae huv Scots fowk


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Kiwi!! U speakin about me?? Callin me a ravin hoofter


Hehehe, just funning with the Scots in general :thumbsup:, I heard they go commando under their kilts so they are good to go at a moments notice........ god help anything with a pulse .


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Hehehe, just funning with the Scots in general :thumbsup:, I heard they go commando under their kilts so they are good to go at a moments notice........ god help anything with a pulse .


Aye ur right there chief about no kecks on! Nae 2 sure fa came up with the idea of a man puttin a skirt on and taking his jockeys off But there is something about it,It feels good:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

cazna said:


> The full of sh!t taper :whistling2:


 be nice cazna or I will have to point out your a wantabe taper


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

machinemud said:


> Wow mudstar ,,, you must be reeeeally goood to **** on someone else job ,,, PT did a video to show how the flatboxes work for those who never had someone teach them . Its was well explain and he did not run to make sure the flatbox beginner learn. So next time if you don't have somethings interesting to say , just shut up and think before posting comments like that . If you'r that good , why don't you make a video to see how fast you are ?


If I had something to share I would, but since I make a living at my job, I don't want anyone to know my tricks of the trade as that would make you as good as me :yes: 

I don't have a problem with PT sharing it in fact reassures me of my own abilities and methods . By sharing my comment on this thread that there is a faster way might trigger you to want to know more but I'm not cheap, it would cost you 2 bucks a minute, only because that's what I'd be losing if I took my time to show you all. 

Time is money and maybe that's why I'm making more, you figure.


besides that your fftopic:here now it not "*flatboxes*" it *Boxing butts*

All of you guys have more time to post then putting tape on the wall.

Get back to work you slackers............


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No one can type arrogance like you Mudstar, Thats the only thing you have us all beat with.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Mudstar, 382 posts and only one thanks - that tells a story...

You may want to try Contractor Talk - many of the idiots over there are like you, wanting to be negative and create problems, not anything positive to contribute just want to be critical. Most of us here may do some teasing in fun but thats as far as it goes, Try Contractor Talk, you may fit right in there. You dont seem to fit into this forum.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Mudstar said:


> Time is money and maybe that's why I'm making more, you figure.
> Get back to work you slackers............


How do you know you're making more than another? 
Theres more to life than making money, at least for me.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya I don't understand how he figures he makes more money than everyone else in this thread. Clearly he knows all of our individual pays.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Mudstar, 382 posts and only one thanks - that tells a story...


I'll point it out before Mudstar maybe does, in his way - 8 thank yous. Unless you're meaning that Mudstar thanked someone else only once.

If you don't pay much mind to what Mudstar says, you shouldn't mind him too much. He's here having some fun - in his way. If he gets a rise out of you with what he says, you're probably feeding him.

Maybe he does rock as a finisher, as he likes to suggest. Regardless, I kind of get a kick out of him. But that's me.


----------



## wallrocker (Mar 12, 2012)

*boxing butts*

hey mudstar, i havent been on here long but cant resist to say why dont you want anyone to see your tricks? im confident enough to show anyone or tell anyone what they ask i know were all in the same buisness but i thought this website i joined was a way maybe i could learn to be faster and more efficent not cut others down am i wrong or is this just a battle of egos cause i have worked with alot of guys over the years who on the phone said they could do anything but on the job yea were fast but paid no attention to detail they were production finishers then i was stuck running a halogen behind them fixing there cobby work sorry guys were off topic but couldnt resist


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

wallrocker said:


> hey mudstar, i havent been on here long but cant resist to say why dont you want anyone to see your tricks? im confident enough to show anyone or tell anyone what they ask i know were all in the same buisness but i thought this website i joined was a way maybe i could learn to be faster and more efficent not cut others down am i wrong or is this just a battle of egos cause i have worked with alot of guys over the years who on the phone said they could do anything but on the job yea were fast but paid no attention to detail they were production finishers then i was stuck running a halogen behind them fixing there cobby work sorry guys were off topic but couldnt resist


It's all good bro! You're right though. Don't let Mudstar bother you.
This website is for learning and teaching. Mudstar just likes to stand alone, apart from everyone else. He's cooler than the rest of us. :yes: 

This place isn't a battle of egos, some threads might seem a little harsh but its all in good fun. The guys like to play and joke around. Especially the ones who have been on here longer and know each other well. It's actually a very caring community we got here. We'll send each other gifts and tools to try out, get free shirts from companies, review tools, put up some videos for others to learn from. Stick around. Im sure you'll like it!


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I want to thank you PT, not for the video, but for not wearing painter pants in the vid:whistling2:
> 
> have you got a "T" shirt from Columbia tools yet ????????
> 
> ...


Iv got a Columbia T-Shirt in australia, i live and die running Columbia products...


----------

